# Daughter sunbathing topless



## beachmom5

This past summer our daughter who is now 16 has been sunbathing topless in our backyard. She claims to be doing this for a uniform tan and since we have considerable privacy in the yard I've allowed her to do so through the week, when dad is at work and her brothers are busy inside with video games. Her younger brothers have seen her on a couple occasions, but she doesn't seem bothered by it. 
We're going to Miami Beach this winter and she is under the impression she'll be able to layout topless there as it's legal. My question is this, she doesn't seem shy about doing so, but is it o.k. for her to do so in public on a family vacation? I know her brothers have seen her, but I don't think her father has, would that be improper?


----------



## salr

It would be your family vacation so it would be up to your family to decide if it's ok or proper.


----------



## oldsmom

I looked up the legality of topless sunbathing in Miami. It is NOT considered legal in Miami. Your daughter is misinformed, but it would be easy to get confused about this. Some hotels allow topless sunbathing from their adult patrons (but she is not an adult), and the South Beach apparently has areas where the laws are not enforced.

With that being said, it would probably be a bad idea to let her try.


----------



## Bob Villa

oldsmom said:


> I looked up the legality of topless sunbathing in Miami. It is NOT considered legal in Miami. Your daughter is misinformed, but it would be easy to get confused about this. Some hotels allow topless sunbathing from their adult patrons (but she is not an adult), and the South Beach apparently has areas where the laws are not enforced.
> 
> With that being said, it would probably be a bad idea to let her try.


Actually, topless is legal on the entirety of Miami Beach. There is no municipal code for Miami Beach or Miami-Dade county in regard to nudity on the beaches (only in adult establishments). So then the question is whether topless is a violation under state law, and it is not. State code only prohibits indecent exposure of genitals, and it is silent in regard to breasts & buttocks. Therefore, topless sunbathing and thong swimwear is legal on Miami Beaches.

Hotels are another matter and each have different rules ... some permit topless, some prohibit, and many play it by ear only acting on a complaint.


----------



## beachmom5

Bob Villa said:


> Actually, topless is legal on the entirety of Miami Beach. There is no municipal code for Miami Beach or Miami-Dade county in regard to nudity on the beaches (only in adult establishments). So then the question is whether topless is a violation under state law, and it is not. State code only prohibits indecent exposure of genitals, and it is silent in regard to breasts & buttocks. Therefore, topless sunbathing and thong swimwear is legal on Miami Beaches.
> 
> Hotels are another matter and each have different rules ... some permit topless, some prohibit, and many play it by ear only acting on a complaint.


Yes Bob, you are correct, thanks for the correction. We've been to Miami beaches several years and seen many topless women on the various beaches, my daughter has in the past commented and questioned me about it, but never had any interest in participating. This year she seems to have acquired both the confidence and desire to do so. I'm just wondering if it's appropriate for her to do so around her brothers and father?


----------



## moominmamma

I would just ask them: would you prefer, if she's sunbathing topless, that she go somewhere else apart from the family to do so? If they say yes, then she has the option to (a) stay with family and leave her top on or (b) move out of their sight and go topless. Doesn't seem that complicated to me. 

Miranda


----------



## Michał Moś

I'll tell you this way. Miami Beach is famous for the fact that this is where you can sunbathe topless. As far as I remember, however, they are so designated for this place. Don't worry so much about Daddy. If the daughter has a big, nice breasts, she will surely blend in with other girls without a bra. And she will be pleased. Let me tell you, you have a really nice daughter, that she decided to sunbathe like that. Nice to hear that so many teenagers sunbathe topless.


----------

